
Daniel Garcia, developer of FastLED, has died - Tossrock
https://www.reddit.com/r/FastLED/comments/czd31f/dan_garcia_passed_away/
======
Tossrock
I know he's not as well known as some of the other legendary programmers whose
deaths have been posted about, but this one hit hard for me personally.

I've been a FastLED user for many years now, including in a commercial
product, and it was a truly wonderful library. Extremely succinct, and so
clear and natural it felt obvious, like the only way it could have been
implemented. This is of course much more difficult to achieve than its
apparent ease would suggest - especially for a C++ library.

Beyond the library's technically great implementation, it was also open source
and permissively licensed, massively enabling both beautiful art and
innovative products. And Garcia was very active in the community, helping many
people new to hardware development take their first steps.

This is a huge loss, especially for someone so young who could have made so
many more powerful contributions to the shared world of code we live in.
Condolences to all who knew him personally.

~~~
nerfhammer
I also am immensely grateful for the existence of FastLED and use it in almost
everything. This hit me pretty hard too.

